# October 2010 TD Voting Poll



## sumosmoke (Nov 1, 2010)

We had 6 creative entries this month, for the Fatty Throwdown!

_*Votes are in by midnight EST Sunday, 11/07 *_(Winners announced on 11/08)

*1. Huli Huli Sashimi Fattie Crab Roll*








*2. Stuffed mummy arm fatty (a.k.a. fetuccini, sausage, sauce, & cheese)*







*3. Oktoberfest Schnitzel (cheddar bratwurst, rib eye steak and potato pancakes) with potato pancake and mushroom gravy. Served with egg noodles, candied carrots, and french fried green beans*







*4. Shrimp Fattie (Shrimp, Cheese, Red and Green Peppers). Served along w/ shrimp ABT and smoked crab balls*







*5. Fattie Cordon Bleu*







*6. Chili Fatty (2 lbs of sausage wrapped around thick sauce chili, colby cheese, beans, onion, bell pepper, wrapped in a bacon weave then topped with chili sauce and more cheese). Plated with lettuce, hot sauce, nachos and sour cream, sorta like a taco salad.*


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, everything looks great.  Can't wait to see the "build" threads on these.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, good looking stuff you guys. They all look like winners to me! It will be tough choosing just one. Well done.


----------



## deannc (Nov 1, 2010)

It is a tough decision to pick just one. Hummm I'll have to come back for further review! LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2010)

What's so hard about picking the best one??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here, I'll show ya how---I'll pick #1---ahh no, make that #2---Nope, sorry, I'll take #3---Hmmm, #4?----Alright, Alright, I'll be back later!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 1, 2010)

Awww damn.... now I have to think! *head hurts* *feels like an oversized squirrel beating me over the head with a fatty piston* 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those are some great looking entry's, gonna have to mull this one over.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, they all look great!

--ray--

(0||||0)


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 1, 2010)

Man this is going to be a really tough decision. For now I am going to eat something to help with the hunger pain this caused


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 1, 2010)

Now you can see just how versital the fattie's can be. Great Job and I'm going to have to play the old Pin The Tail On the Donkey. You guys have really made it hard. But then I'm kinda in a dilemma too. I also had an entry nut I forgot the stuffed words in the picture before I ate the fattie.


----------



## deannc (Nov 1, 2010)

Alright already!  Voting complete and don't forget to get out to vote tomorrow, November 2!


----------



## meateater (Nov 1, 2010)

Lord, them are some good looking fatties. I need to think this one out! Nice job everyone!


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW Great job on them all, really tough to pick one.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 2, 2010)

Tough Call, but I voted.....

Great job!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2010)

Got my pick nailed down & voted on!


----------



## bassman (Nov 2, 2010)

Great job on all of these.  I think I'd have to try a slice of each one to make a fair comparison.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 2, 2010)

This is a tough one. Also a close one too.


----------



## marlin009 (Nov 2, 2010)

Voted twice today. They all look great.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2010)

BUMP...


----------



## squirrel (Nov 3, 2010)

Man is this gonna be close! How much fun, it's like watching a really good football game that goes right down to the last minute!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks like some great entries gonna be tough to choose one


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Voted, Good Luck to all!


----------



## meateater (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't make up my mind yet. These T-Downs entries are getting more and more creative.


----------



## rdknb (Nov 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 4, 2010)

Let's keep it going!!

BUMP!

TJ


----------



## rdknb (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump


----------



## chefrob (Nov 4, 2010)

wasn't easy to choose.......great job everyone!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 4, 2010)

you guys better take it easy with the bumps,   you'll be up all night!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 4, 2010)

Bump


----------



## nwdave (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, did my patriotic duty, twice this year.  Once at the polls, and once here.  It was a tough choice, all presentations were of superior quality.  You all deserve to be number one.


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 5, 2010)

Not much time left.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow!  This has turned out to be one close TD. Best of luck to all.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 6, 2010)

Bump


----------



## meateater (Nov 6, 2010)

marlin009 said:


> Voted twice today. They all look great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2010)

Bump for more votes


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 7, 2010)

This thing is going down to be a Photo Finish,,,

Lets get some more votes in here...


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 7, 2010)

When is this suppose to be final?

--ray--


----------



## meateater (Nov 7, 2010)

Tonight at midnight Ray. Bump, get some votes in folks.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice lookin fatties.  I am torn between 2 of them but will make a decision soon.  YUM


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2010)

I cant wait to see the recipes.


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 8, 2010)

The winners have been announced!

Oct 2010 Throwdown Winners Announcement


----------

